# presentation/I want to introduce myself



## mateo19

Hello friends!

I'm writing a small e-mail to my Greek friend who is learning Spanish. Here is the original sentence:
 
Quiero presentarme: me llamo Mateo.
I want to introduce myself: my name is Matthew.
Je veux me présenter: je m'appelle Mathieu.
 
In a Greek dictionary, I found this expression:
_allow me to introduce my partner_ επιτρέψτε μου να σας γνωρίσω/συστήσω τον συνεταίρο μου 
 
Does the verb γνωρίσω have a reflexive counterpart like γνωρίσομαι?  Θέλω να ? ? ? : με λένε Ματθαίο!
 
Thank you very much for your help, may you all be well!
Matt


----------



## ireney

Well there is "γνωρίζομαι" 

*Θέλω να γνωριστούμε: Με λένε Ματθαίο * means I want us to get to know each other.

Je veux me présenter would be better translated as "Θέλω να συστηθώ". 

If you want more details about why let us know


----------



## mateo19

Dear Ireney!

Thank you so much for your post, I really appreciated it!  (And for the other ones too!) I suspected that γνωρίζομαι had to exist, I just spelled it wrong.  hehe  

You said that if I wanted more details about why, 'let us know'.  I would love more details, please explain the distintion between the two ways with as many details as you'd like.  Thanks in advance!  Wishing you an excellent day, Mateo


----------



## ireney

OK to keep it simple:

Γνωρίζω means "know". Basically, when you say "Να σου γνωρίσω την Άννα" you are saying "Let me make Anna known to you". Obviously that means, "let me introduce Anna to you".

However, since γνωρίζω means "know", its passive (γνωρίζομαι) cannot be used with the meaning of "introduction". 

Συστήνω on the other hand does mean "introduce" (it also means "advice", "recommend" ) and its passive can therefore be used for the same purpose.


----------



## Caido_del_Cielo

La traducción en griego sería la siguiente: 
Quiero presentarme. Me llamo Mateo ---> Θέλω να γνωριστούμε. Με λένε Mateo (creo que es mejor escribir tu nombre en español, pues no se suele traducir los nombres de personas). 
Si necesitas alguna aclaración de más, avísanos!


----------



## parakseno

OK, now I'm getting confused here...

Irene just told us that γνωρίζω, more exaclty its passive form (γνωρίζομαι) isn't used for "to introduce, to present oneself" and that "συστήνω" is more adequate for this purpose...

I thought that "Θέλω να γνωριστούμε" is more likely translated as "I want us to know each other". In Romanian it would be "Vreau să ne cunoaştem" which is a bit different from "Vreau să mă prezint" (I want to introduce myself). Maybe this "hue" is just in Romanian...

Thanks.


----------



## ireney

Parakseno you got it right


----------



## parakseno

Aha... so Romanian and Greek DO have many things in common... 
Thanks!


----------

